# Removing tail lights on a 2000 Nissan Crew Cab?



## ezfriday (May 3, 2005)

Can anyone tell me how to get these covers off to change the bulbs?

I have pulled back the bed liner and looked arduously for any screws?

Thx :cheers:


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

ezfriday said:


> Can anyone tell me how to get these covers off to change the bulbs?
> 
> I have pulled back the bed liner and looked arduously for any screws?
> 
> Thx :cheers:


I don't know about the 2000, but on my '04 there were two bolts just inside the bed. I was able to get a wrench on them without removing the bed liner, just bending it out of the way a bit. Then, again on my '04, there were two pins on the other side of the light that made a very snug fit inside their female counterparts on the bed; you had to pull on the light a bit to pop those out (be careful). I can take a picture of the bolts and the pins on mine if you like. Hopefully, someone with an '00 will say if what I described is the same on that year or not.


----------



## ezfriday (May 3, 2005)

*Thanks ~*



jerryp58 said:


> I don't know about the 2000, but on my '04 there were two bolts just inside the bed. I was able to get a wrench on them without removing the bed liner, just bending it out of the way a bit. Then, again on my '04, there were two pins on the other side of the light that made a very snug fit inside their female counterparts on the bed; you had to pull on the light a bit to pop those out (be careful). I can take a picture of the bolts and the pins on mine if you like. Hopefully, someone with an '00 will say if what I described is the same on that year or not.



The only bolts I could find are the bolts on the bracket for the bed extender bars and the tailgate latch. 

Very frustrating these things are. Angry did I get. Used the FORCE ~ broke one side ~ bummer ~ guess it's time to buy those custom lights. 

Ha Ha ! :balls: :idhitit: :jump: :wtf: :bs:


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

ezfriday said:


> The only bolts I could find are the bolts on the bracket for the bed extender bars and the tailgate latch.
> 
> Very frustrating these things are. Angry did I get. Used the FORCE ~ broke one side ~ bummer ~ guess it's time to buy those custom lights.
> 
> Ha Ha ! :balls: :idhitit: :jump: :wtf: :bs:


Ouch!

Guess you don't need the pictures then. Sorry.

BTW, I put aftermarket taillights on mine and looking at the fasteners on those before I installed them was how I was able to figure out how the stock lights were held in place.


----------



## ezfriday (May 3, 2005)

*YES !!! Figured it out !*



jerryp58 said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Guess you don't need the pictures then. Sorry.
> 
> BTW, I put aftermarket taillights on mine and looking at the fasteners on those before I installed them was how I was able to figure out how the stock lights were held in place.



I found that if you have the extend-a-bed cage in the bed it is the mounting bracket bolts that retain the taillight ~ both of them. I also had to remove the latch strike plate or whatever they call it. Easy after that.

ez :givebeer: :cheers: :banana: :jump: :fluffpol: :waving:


----------

